# Bootloader for Win8 FreeBSD dual boot



## Lorem-Ipsum (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been using the boot0 bootloader to choose between windows and FreeBSD but I really want something a bit better looking that I can password.

I've tried to install grub2 with no success and grub is currently marked as broken.

Any suggestions?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 1, 2012)

EasyBCD.  Well, if it works with Windows 8.


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Nov 1, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> EasyBCD.  Well, if it works with Windows 8.



Thanks. I've used it before, years ago. I had no idea it had become so advanced.


----------

